# Грыжа МПД



## Maria1704 (5 Апр 2018)

Добрый день, если не затруднит, проконсультируйте пожалуйста меня по моему диагнозу. 
Года 2-3 назад начала чувствовать первые проблемы с поясницей: затечет , устанет , тяжело наклониться.
Полторы недели назад начались ужасные сильный боли, прострел в пояснице,невозможность встать  и сесть , в спокойном состоянии боли тоже присутствовали. Спину перекосило на левую сторону.
На следующий день поехал в массажисту, он массировал и давил на позвоночник , больно не было но до на позвонки давил.
На второй сеанс не пошла , поехала на мрт , результат:
На серии МР - томограмм поясничного -крестцового отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по Т1, Т2 и с подавлением сигнала от жировой ткани в 3-х проекциях поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Крестово-подвздошные сочленения без патологических изменений. Небольшие краевые костные разрастания по передне-боковвм поверхностям L4, L5.
Высота , форма  и структура позвонков - без существенных особенностей. Задняя продольная связка не утолщена . Желтые связки не оссифицированны, не гипертрофированы.
Межпозвоночный диск L4-5 с признаком дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений :высота его умеренно снижена, гидрофильность снижена.
Определяется:
Задняя медианная грыжа диска L4-5 размером до 5мм с каудальноц миграцией на 5 мм и отеком прилежащего субхондрального губчатого костного вещества позвонка L5.
Задняя медианная протрузия диска L5-S1 размером до 2,5 мм.
Позвоночный канал не сужен. Конус спинного мозга с четкими ровными контурами, однородной структуры, заканчиваются на уровне позвонка L1. Дуральный мешок умеренно деыормирован по переднему контуру на уровне грыжи, дуральное пространство проходимо. Оболочки мозга не утолщены, структура субарахноидального пространства однородна.
После консультации невролога назначили таблетки Мидокалм и пентаксифиллен 10 дней.
Уколы: Актовегин 10 дней, омелатекс через день 5 дней, Мильгамма 5 дней через день . Электрофорез с карипазимом 10 процедур.
Лечение продолжается 6 день , прострел стал меньше , боли в правой ноге присутствуют периодически слабее /сильнее . Наклониться не получается , спина по-прежнему наклонена , но меньше,
Подскажите, смогу ли я вернуться к нормальному образу жизни и лечится ли это? Психологически очень тяжело ,решила обратиться за советом .


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2018)

@Maria1704, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2018)

Актовегин вреден и запрещён во всём цивилизованном мире.
Пользы от Карипазима и Мильгаммы никакой нет.
Меняйте лечащего врача.


----------



## Maria1704 (6 Апр 2018)

@Maria1704,


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Актовегин вреден и запрещён во всём цивилизованном мире.
> Пользы от Карипазима и Мильгаммы никакой нет.
> Меняйте лечащего врача.


Спасибо большое, как вы считаете лучше обратится к мануальному терапевту?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Апр 2018)

Желательно обращаться к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками. К сожалению, сейчас большинство мануальных терапевтов не умеют работать с мышцами, фактически являясь  хиропрактиками.


----------

